# Is it possible to give eggs now and get reduced price for ICSI later???



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Not sure if it actually possible. We r thinking about trying for 2nd child, but not right now, may be next year. And i thought about egg sharing for both reasons, to help someone and reduce cost of ICSI. I will be 32 soon, so next year is last chance really. But reading on here, looks like there long waiting lists for donor eggs and i can help someone much quicker. So i thought is it possible to give eggs now( all, not half as in share) and get reduced price for cycle next year sometimes? May be someone can help? I am in Scotland.

Thank you.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

I think the only way that could work is if you froze your embryos. Obviously they would charge you for freezing and FET when you choose you are ready. 

Good luck
Xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Why is next year your last chance? Most clinics accept egg sharers up to the age of 35/36.


----------

